# Phoenix Suns are hoisting threes at historic rates, taking what the defense gives them



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The other day, I wrote how the Suns are taking more efficient shots this season - those most likely worth the most points per attempt.
> 
> League averages in the 2013-14 season:
> 
> ...


http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...ting-threes-at-historic-rates-taking-what-the


----------

